# Do you use any perfume/cologne/fragrance?



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

If so, what do you wear?

I have a couple, might get a couple more soon.

These are the 2 I have atm:


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I have bad allergies and perfume often aggravates them. I have to be careful of the scents of soap and shampoo and lotion I use too. I figure between the soap, shampoo, lotion and fabric softener on my clothes, I smell plenty good enough.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

rarely, almost never but if i do it's one of these:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Just body spray becacuse I don't see the appeal of smelling like a 17 year old trying to pick up girls outside a club he isn't old enough to get in.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

doe deer said:


> rarely, almost never but if i do it's one of these:


I want to try out/get the men's version of that one.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

CloudChaser said:


> Just body spray becacuse I don't see the appeal of smelling like a 17 year old trying to pick up girls outside a club he isn't old enough to get in.


Unnecessarily judgemental of you, Chief.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Use it for what?


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

My sweat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I mostly use axe body spray....yeah don't judge me, lol. I also use Ralph Lauren and Calvin Klein cologne (just got for Christmas).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fragrance adverts are weird






Because when you think about it, you can't smell it. You're just watching weird philosophical stuff. Or it works better as a car advert:






'something I can't see. I can feel it'

YOU CAN'T SMELL IT THOUGH CAN YOU?

Sometimes they bring people back from the dead just because:






You can't see it in this advert, but just after they finished shooting this everything descended into chaos as zombie Marilyn Monroe started attacking everyone.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

These are the ones that I have:




























I like Acqua Di Gio the most as the scent seems to last longer than the other ones on me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope. Not a fan of perfumes and fragrances tbh. I have a super sensitive sense of smell and even some fabric conditioners on my clothes irritate me.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah, I always use either Bath and Body work's warm vanilla sugar or sweet cranberry rose, or this victoria's secret kind I got for christmas


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

scooby said:


> I want to try out/get the men's version of that one.


 you should, it's nice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I use occasionally: Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I do, just a few drops of Nº 5


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I love,love,love Obsession -but I'm out of it right now -so presently using White Shoulders.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Perry Ellis Red for Men, every day:



I'm thinking about getting Drakkar again.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I use cheap but decent smelling ones - the one I've had the best feedback on was good old Cuba Gold. Yeah, the $7 stuff.

2nd best liked was Chris Audigier for Him. 

Both of them are cheaper clones of quality stuff but do the job. A quick spray on my chest won't make a passerby turn but when you've got a lady wrapped in a hug she'll notice.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yea, cant leave the house without it


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Only bodily odors baby.:grin2:

No, I'm kidding, but for like half a year I've switched from Mennen to a odorless..thing, some salt of some kind: KAl(SO4) and it does an amazing job at keeping sweat at bay. And it has no toxic chemicals.

Other than that, the usual spray. I'm thinking of switching this to something without artificial chemicals, any ideas ?



Owlbear said:


> I use cheap but decent smelling ones - the one I've had the best feedback on was good old Cuba Gold. Yeah, the $7 stuff.


I think we're using the same stuff, mine is shaped like a cuban cigar, is 7 euros and is named Cuba Paris.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Not regularly, no. 

There are people with fragrance allergies that it can trigger migraines. I used to go to church with one. So I never got into the habit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rarely. I do like perfume a lot though. Love going to Sephora or whatever and sniffing all the different perfumes. I also sniff the air heavily when someone with a lot of perfume/cologne on them walks by.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

I use whatever I can get my hands on. Usually go into Boots store and use their free samples.
Or go into lush to use spearmint body spray.
Atm use some cheap aftershave. Denim black 

Once found some expensive spray worth £70 .


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Burberry Touch, it evokes a feeling of intimacy, sensuality and sophistication !! just like me


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I think we're using the same stuff, mine is shaped like a cuban cigar, is 7 euros and is named Cuba Paris.


That's the one. I found this to be useful if you like an expensive one but can't afford it or don't want to spend that much

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/fragrance/comments/1kbip4


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Owlbear said:


> That's the one. I found this to be useful if you like an expensive one but can't afford it or don't want to spend that much
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/fragrance/comments/1kbip4


L'homme eau sexuelle ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zomb said:


> I use whatever I can get my hands on. Usually go into Boots store and use their free samples.
> Or go into *lush * to use spearmint body spray.
> Atm use some cheap aftershave. Denim black
> 
> Once found some expensive spray worth £70 .


I actually have a bad sense of smell, but that shop.. I struggle to even walk past it :X


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Any perfume makes me nauseous.. That's why I hate public transport.

As soon as someone walks past me with perfume.. Then I have to jump off cause it just makes me feel that bad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No. I use soap, shampoo and deodorant. That's it.

I wore perfume maybe twice in all my life.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

These are the ones I wear the most:


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Not really, I don't like how they smell after you have them on you for a while, and I can feel the stuff on my skin. I do have some Axe bodyspray I used to use if I smelled after I went to the gym. I also like how Hollister cologne smells.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I only own two perfumes (taylor swift and one direction, dont judge my past self from years ago) but i extremely rarely use them. I think perfume is a massive waste of money. Some fancy weird scent that nobody is going to notice, for that amount of money? Hell no. I'm not a big fan of perfume scents either. I prefer more...fruity scents? I guess. I have considered getting body spray, that's cheaper.

Also, my mom is really sensitive to scents. She can barely stand my hairspray, she use non scented soap for clothes, she uses scentless products... I'd prefer to not almost kill her, lol. I've grown used to my scentless home.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, sometimes. This is my favorite.










I like it because it's vegan, it smells great, and the company donates some of their profits to charity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not at all


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just deodorant.


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

Burberry Brit for Women is the only thing I wear.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes. My preferred scents are flowers or citrus fruits.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

My preferred scent is Cartier Declaration. Tried many but this is the one I keep coming back to.


----------



## ForcedHabit (Feb 16, 2017)

I do, but not often. It gives me headaches, and sometimes a rash. 

I also try to be mindful of others because sensitivities are common. 

I like scents that smell like candy and food, sometimes fruit. But not floral scents.


----------



## pixiepirate (Feb 11, 2017)

on occasions, like a date, night out, or some special event
or sometimes when i'm just in the mood to wear perfume, cause it smells really nice


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

No...I feel like I'm too ugly to deserve a nice scent. (I know it sounds weird, but I feel the same way about makeup and fancy clothes, I'm too ugly for them. Like it'd be presumptuous for me to drape myself in any kind of beauty. ops )

I just use deodorant.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> No...I feel like I'm too ugly to deserve a nice scent. (I know it sounds weird, but I feel the same way about makeup and fancy clothes, I'm too ugly for them. Like it'd be presumptuous for me to drape myself in any kind of beauty. ops )
> 
> I just use deodorant.


I only use deodorant too since i am too ugly by socialites standards there is no reason for me to try to pretend to be something that i am not.


----------

